# Funny signs in Europe



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

*Destroying furniture prohibited*: (Switzerland) Leave your saw at home!
and don't park your shoes on the seats!










(c) SPIEGEL

*Going uphill in reverse mode prohibited *for disabled persons (Finland)










Unauthorized use prohibited(Germany) : But use of _what?_










Dead end streets in Finland - don't get lost here!










Pedestrians crossing in Poland (and little girls with huge candy)










Umleitung (deviation) in Germany.

You might have a hard time going the 5km from Hennweiler to Schneppenbach.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

In Munich. No smoking, no food, no cell phone, no hats and most importantly, no hands in your pockets!










Do you go or stop?


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, this is a classic:


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Snareman said:


> Do you go or stop?


The stop-sign only apllies if the traffic lights are off. So go! (Left at least)


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Would they be off that much that you'd have to put a stop sign on the light?


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Snareman said:


> Would they be off that much that you'd have to put a stop sign on the light?


I don't know. :dunno: Perhaps at night or on sundays?

I know a lot of traffic lights that are shut off at night.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Alfred G said:


> I don't know. :dunno: Perhaps at night or on sundays?
> 
> I know a lot of traffic lights that are shut off at night.


Really? Huh, interesting. I guess maybe if the traffic is lighter at night they figure they don't need the lights.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Snareman said:


> Really? Huh, interesting. I guess maybe if the traffic is lighter at night they figure they don't need the lights.


I guess that's being pretty energy conscious. Usually I've seen it simply as the lights change to blinking red.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Tanning machine said:


> I guess that's being pretty energy conscious. Usually I've seen it simply as the lights change to blinking red.


Blinking *yellow *please!

Unneeded traffic lights waste energy in 2 ways: 
1. electricity
2. Cars waiting at the red light for nothing. So at night many traffic lights are switched off and you have to orientate yourself at the "right of way"










sign or the STOP-Sign.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Alfred G said:


> Blinking *yellow *please!
> 
> Unneeded traffic lights waste energy in 2 ways:
> 1. electricity
> ...


That all sounds like a novel idea. I hate waiting at lights at 3am when there is no one within a mile of me.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Another system is the traffic light which is influenced by traffic. When there are no cars at road A and a car approaches road B the traffic light will turn green for car B.










_(This traffic light contact turns the light green only for BMWs approaching.. )_:rofl:


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Its a lot different than the US where lights are never turned off, and are switched to blinking yellow or red during off hours.



Snareman said:


> Would they be off that much that you'd have to put a stop sign on the light?


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Alfred G said:


> Blinking *yellow *please!
> 
> .


Sure, but I'd like the cross traffic to have a blinking red, at least.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Tanning machine said:


> Sure, but I'd like the cross traffic to have a blinking red, at least.


No. The direction with the right of way has the traffic light off, the direction that has to wait has it blinking yellow.

Look at picture #12 here:

http://www.fahrschule-pudenz.de/fragebogen.html


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Alfred G said:


> *Destroying furniture prohibited*: (Switzerland) Leave your saw at home!
> and don't park your shoes on the seats!
> 
> 
> ...


For the record:

1) Those signs are not traffic signs, they're a code of conduct for public transportation vehicles in the greater Zurich area. 
So just for clarification - even in Switzerland you're still perfectly allowed to ruin the seats of your own car. 

2) What Spiegel missed here - there are actually 3 more signs: "No smoking", "no begging" and "no street music"... and the latter one has an interesting story!
With the first release of those signs deployed in over 1700 buses, tramways and railway carriages, the singer depicted in the "no music" sign was wearing a big hat. See http://www.zurika.com/2006/02/mariachi-bands-may-or-may-not-be.html
Well, needless to say that it didn't take very long until the Zurich State government received a pretty hefty note of protest from the Mexican embassy complaining about discrimination! 
A second release of those signs with a "neutral" (= usually a typical Swiss virtue) singer had to be deployed shortly after that.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Gran Turismo said:


> For the record:
> 
> 1) Those signs are not traffic signs, they're a code of conduct for public transportation vehicles in the greater Zurich area.
> So just for clarification - even in Switzerland you're still perfectly allowed to ruin the seats of your own car.
> ...












:rofl: Classic!


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

So Alfred G, what does this sign mean? Smashed Frogs on the road are slippery? :rofl:


----------



## smithtravel (Nov 11, 2006)

Here is one we found at the top of the Schilthorn (apparently proper footwear is required for rock climbing):


```

```


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

AZ-BMW said:


> So Alfred G, what does this sign mean? Smashed Frogs on the road are slippery? :rofl:


That's a great combination... :rofl:


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Delete.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the same picture. That is another classic (looks like the sign has gotten a bit weathered over the years).



smithtravel said:


> Here is one we found at the top of the Schilthorn (apparently proper footwear is required for rock climbing):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------

